# مكتب مصر الحديثة للتوظيف بالخارج يوفر كافة التخصصات المصرية لكم



## التوظيف المصري (4 أغسطس 2012)

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​ ​ ​ شركة مصر الحديثة لتوظيف المصرين بالخارج​ *قطاع الموارد البشرية المحترمين*
*شركة **مصر الحديثة** لتنمية الموارد البشرية بالخارج** تلرخيص وزارة القوي العاملة 872*
*إحدى كبرى شركات التوظيف المصرية المتخصصة في مجال**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**توظيف أمهر وأفضل العناصر والكوادر البشرية من العمالة الجيدة المختارة بعناية وذلك**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**بعد تقنين وتقييم الخبرات والكفاءات العلمية والعملية من خلال اللجان المتخصصة**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**لمختلف القطاعات لمختلف التخصصات**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**الطبية،**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**والهندسية، والأكاديمية، والتربوية، والتعليمية، والإدارية، والمالية، والمصرفية،**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**والفندقية، والفنية، والحرف، والمهن اليدوية**[FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]**وبفضل الله **تعالى **لدينا خبرة كبيرة في هذا المجال يشهد بها كل من تعامل معنا ونحن أيضا نعمل بصورة شرعية بترخيص صادر عن وزارة القوى العاملة**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**والهجرة والتدريب بجمهورية مصر العربية.*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*خدمات**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**تقدمها الشركة لطالبي العمالة المصرية*
* قاعدة بيانات ضخمة من السيرالذاتية الموجودة**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**لدينا في جميع التخصصات من الاعلانات التي تنشرها الشركة بالجرائد الرسمية المصرية**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**والمتقدمين عبر شبكة الانترنت علي مواقع الشركة لتنسيق المقابلات شخصية تحت إشراف**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**لجنة فنية و الجهة التى تطلب العمالة لاختيار الكوادر المناسبة تقوم الشركة بتجهيز**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**الاوراق و توثيق الشهادات وإنهاء إجراءات التأشيرات من القنصلية في زمن قياسي تقوم**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**الشركة بإجراء الكشف الطبي علي الموظفين في أكبر المستشفيات المعتمدة رسميا*

*بعض سابقة الاعمال*
*[FONT=&quot]1-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]**شركة سعد للتجارة والمقاولات( الرياض-الدمام-الخبر- الظهران )**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]**شركة عبد الله بن ناجي للتجارة العامة (الرياض)**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]**مستشفيات الراشد (الكويت –حولي)**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]4-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]**مكتب اعمار للاستشارات الهندسية**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]**مجموعة زيد الحسن للتجارة والمقاولات ( الرياض-جدة- الدمام- مكة )*
*6-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**شركة المميز للمقاولات والتجارة المحدودة ( مكة _جدة )*
*7-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**شركة الاخوة للمقاولات والتجارة المحدودة (مكة – جدة )*
*8-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]** شركة عمر قاسم العيسائي –الفحص الدوري*
*[FONT=&quot]9-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]**شركة الشاهين للصناعات المعدنية (شميكو )--شركة الشاهين للسفر والسياحة**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]10-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]**شركة المستقبل للاستشارات والتدريب-الرياض**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]11-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]**شركة فازة الصناعية –الدمام**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]12-[/FONT]**مكتب محمد عمر عبد الله بافيل للاستشارات الهندسية –مكة المكرمة**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]13-[/FONT]**مكتب جمل الليل للاستشارات الهندسية –المدينة المنورة**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]14-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]**مكتب فضاءات قرطبة للاستشارات الهندسية**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]**شركة ضمان للتأمين –الدمام**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]16-[/FONT]**مجموعة الحقيط للمقاولات –مقاول لشركة ارامكو –الغرفة التجارية بالدمام.**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]17-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]**مجموعة شركات حسام المهيدب-مصنع مرجان للفيبر جلاس-مصانع المياة-الدمام**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]18-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]**مجموعة اولاد جاسم الوزان –الكويت**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]19-[/FONT]**مجموعة شركات المسباح للالومنيوم-الكويت**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]20-[/FONT]**مجموعة مكتبات دبي للتوزيع بالامارات-دبي-العين-الشارقة.*
*وغيرها الكثير والكثير من الشركات التي لا يتسع المقام لذكرها*
* وايضا انهاء التعقيبات والزيارات والاستقدام وزيارة العمل فى اقل وقت**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
نامل فى التعامل معكم وتوفير جميع احتياجتكم 

*ش المماليك البحرية –المنيل-الروضة-الجيزة*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*منسق موارد بشرية ومسئول التاشيرات*​ ​ *ا / عمرو سمير*​ 
*جوال 00201141748615*​ ​ *المراسلة بالبريد /*​ *[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]http://www.misrelhadetha.com[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رئيس مجلس الادارة[/FONT]**
**[FONT=&quot]عبدالغنى عبدالمقصود عبد الكريم[/FONT]** 

19 **[FONT=&quot]ش المماليك البحرية - الدور الأول بعد الأرضى - شقة 3 - منيل الروضة - القاهرة[/FONT]**.
**[FONT=&quot]تليفاكس : 23638243[/FONT]**
**[FONT=&quot]محمول : 01001225719[/FONT]**
**[FONT=&quot]محمول : 01111169568[/FONT]*​ *ملحوظة : الشركة بها عدد كبير من الموظفين للتعامل مع الشركات العربية بالخارج وتتعدد وسائل الاتصال*
​ *المدير المسئول*​ ​ *ا/ عبد الغني عبد المقصود*​ 
*00201284841094*​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​


----------

